# What kind of wood do I have here?



## cabin fever (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey folks,

We had around 8 trees topped last summer and we only used maybe a fraction of it in the wood stove for heat during this past winter. Anyway, I was hoping someone here could help me identify exactly what kind of what it is. Any help would really be appreciated.


----------



## alelover (Apr 18, 2011)

Judging by all the oak leaves on the ground I'm going to guess oak? I could be wrong though.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 18, 2011)

The oak trees around here don't have leaves like that. I guess they must be a different variety.


----------



## alblancher (Apr 18, 2011)

It would be helpful to post a pic of a branch with green leaves and flowers on it.  Unless someone uses this regularly it will be hard to tell.  The bark fits pretty tight and smooth on the smaller pieces.


----------



## alelover (Apr 19, 2011)

There are many varieties of oaks. They all have different leaves and bark and acorns.

http://www.cas.vanderbilt.edu/bioimages/pages/compare-oaks.htm


----------



## walterwhite (Apr 19, 2011)

Were they all the same kind of tree?

The first looks like one of the smooth bark oaks.

In the second picture the split looks like a rougher bark oak and the piece laying on it looks like pine.

Fourth picture, bottom left piece, the bark looks like it is starting to 'shag' like a hickory, but I think oak does that as well but to a lesser extent.

The leaves on the ground are definitely oak leaves. Some are pointed lobed (red oak) and others are round lobed (white oak.) Might be some maple leaves too, but I can't tell from the picture. Do you have some pine on the property?

Oak is good for smoking, but pine is not. Hickory would be good too.

HTH,

walt


----------



## rosco (Apr 19, 2011)

hey cabin fever, being an -x- fire wood cutter, the top piece of wood mlooks like "red oak" and the ones at the bottom of the page look like "white-oak". the leaves are definetl????{SPELLING} oak leaves.  oh im from n.h.


----------



## cliffcarter (Apr 19, 2011)

rosco said:


> hey cabin fever, being an -x- fire wood cutter, the top piece of wood mlooks like "red oak" and the ones at the bottom of the page look like "white-oak". the leaves are definetl????{SPELLING} oak leaves.  oh im from n.h.


I agree that the 1st pic looks to be red oak, last pics as well appear to be oak.


----------



## cabin fever (Apr 19, 2011)

WalterWhite said:


> Were they all the same kind of tree?


I don't believe so as the trees were topped from different areas around the house, but again that's why I'm asking. Some were done in the back yard, front yard, behind the garage, etc.


----------



## eman (Apr 19, 2011)

Its red oak and white oak and the good news is it's all good for smokin.


----------



## michael ark (Apr 19, 2011)

First not sure.It's not any red oak i have seen.2nd picture think it's white oak on pine 3rd pine 4th and 5th whiteoak i think it's can't see bark that good.


----------



## duanes (Apr 19, 2011)

The first pic looks like common Pin Oak - the other is harder to tell how much the shag on the bark is from decompostion but White Oak is reasonable.  You might try burning a bit of the wood - oak is fairly distinct.


----------



## eman (Apr 19, 2011)

I dont see any leaves from pin oaks in any of the pics

 Just red oak w/ pointed lobes and white oak w/ rounded lobes.


----------



## duanes (Apr 19, 2011)

I don't know - Pin Oak has fairly pointed lobes too - red and pin are both fairly smooth bark.  The picture has several species of leaves.  If there were pictures of the acorns that would aid a lot in identifying - red oak has an elongated acorn and pin oak is rounder.


----------



## cabin fever (Apr 19, 2011)

DuaneS said:


> You might try burning a bit of the wood - oak is fairly distinct.




I'll give that a try tomorrow using my weber chimney. Thanks for all of the input so far everyone.


----------



## michael ark (Apr 20, 2011)

Glad if i helped
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 because i might need some from you  .You never know and I'm like the rest i like 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 picking brains for a view from a far.


----------



## cabin fever (Apr 20, 2011)

Well, I burned a few pieces from each pile one piece at a time and everything smelt extremely bitter/burnt. Definitely nothing like the small post oak logs that I bought online last year. Just to be safe I'm gonna use the last couple chunks of hickory I have on my next smoke instead. As always, I really appreciate all of the input folks, but I don't want to mess around and make anyone sick.

- Brian


----------



## fife (Apr 20, 2011)

Dont have a clue.


----------

